# Caribe Max Size?



## Toilet (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm just wondering what's the max size for a Caribe piranha? I looked at the information on p-fury and it says...

Maximum Size 
Approx. 40 cm. (16") TL.

The biggest one I seen was on Youtube at 13 inches. Just wondering if anyone else seen bigger Caribes before or have even seen a 16'' Caribe. And How old would be 16''? 5-6 years old?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I beleive that ALS or another member had a Cariba at 16-17".

Caribas are bony fishes and bony fishes never stop growing. So in theory, they could potentially reach 20" +

Hater


----------



## Toilet (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh wow 20'' is huge! Great information. I should plan ahead to upgrade my Caribe tank then. I have him in a 20g right now by itself.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like said they will only stop growing by death so thereticlly it can grow to 10ft if it lived to be a couple hundred years old

if you want one that size you want a huge tank, plenty of surface adjitation, great nutritious diet, current for exersize and tons of filtration (for example on a 120 gal- 3 eheim pro cannister filters and a large R.O unit that constantly replaces water

last thing you need is plenty of time!!!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

13-14 inches ..your never gonna see a 20 inch cariba.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

never say never^^


----------



## Toilet (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll be a satisfied p owner if my caribe gets between 12-14'' inchs. No complaints there. I got my Caribe a little less than 2 months and it grew pretty quick and fast. At first I had him in a 55 gallon tank but it seemed to be way too big for him/her. It seemed to get lost but I downsized in the tank and now he/she is in a 20gallon and he/she loves it. I fed it mainly live shrimp,salmon fillet,crayfish meat,live crayfish, beef heart as a treat once a week. I love this little dood.







Very aggressive. Never had a fish like him/her.

June 30th 2007








Taken this morning August 9th 2007


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

thats a nice lookin Caribe!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

jdk79 said:


> 13-14 inches ..your never gonna see a 20 inch cariba.


14"? really? so where were u when Hannibal posted his 17" caribe?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> 13-14 inches ..your never gonna see a 20 inch cariba.:laugh:


14"? really? so where were u when Hannibal posted his 17" caribe?
[/quote]
that fish was a beast, hows your solo caribe getting on dawgz? sorry to derail!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

odyssey said:


> 13-14 inches ..your never gonna see a 20 inch cariba.:laugh:


14"? really? so where were u when Hannibal posted his 17" caribe?
[/quote]
that fish was a beast, hows your solo caribe getting on dawgz? sorry to derail!
[/quote]

its chilln...The Geryi is turnin out to have the same aggression as the caribe, a bit lighter but isnt scared of my presence any more.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I know sccavee (sp) had 15-16"ers...


----------

